# Differences between male and female in the home?



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a somewhat delicate question. Mods sorry if this is the wrong place, I wasn't sure where to place it. 

Ok, a little background. I have a 6 yr old female GSD/Malinois cross and I'm looking to add a border collie or heeler pup very soon. We're always had females and only one at a time. BUT Koda gets along better with males (with the exception of my aunts female).

Here's the question. Do any of y'all have any ummm...leakage/seepage...problems with your males in the house? My mom has always said that they have issues like that and she doesn't want that in her house. And since I rent from her I want to respect that but also want the best buddy for my girl. 

Experiences?


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Leakage? Do you mean like urinating involuntarily?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

mjackson0902 said:


> Leakage? Do you mean like urinating involuntarily?


I think she means ejaculation.... Yes, that can happen if the male is not neutered. Also "wet dreams." We just cleaned up after them when I had entire males. Comes with the territory, some males are worse than others. Won't be an issue if the male is neutered.

Susan


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a 1 year old intact male gsd and as of yet have not had any issues. I also had a intact male german shepherd for 11 years had no issues. We had a chihuahua we had issues until we had him neutered at one year of age. A choice of a male will be a safer choice with less risks of them not getting along. Koda already told she gets along better with the males so it makes the decision easier for you.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My 9 year old intact male never had wet dreams but in his advanced age he's started to drip urine on occasion. Male prostate issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Koda'sMom said:


> Here's the question. Do any of y'all have any ummm...leakage/seepage...problems with your males in the house?


Mine is 2. No "leakage"


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm askng about both. The reason I say she gets along better with males is that most of her playmates from puppy to now have been males. She's had limited exposure to females just by happenstance. She is also a dominant dog and has a very physical play style. i.e. lots of chasing, body bumping, wrestling, etc. She does all of this with my aunts (used to be mine) dominant female Great Pyrenees with no problems. She is not agressive but will defend herself is necessary and I am unable to intervene immediatly.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I think she means ejaculation.... Yes, that can happen if the male is not neutered. Also "wet dreams." We just cleaned up after them when I had entire males. Comes with the territory, some males are worse than others. Won't be an issue if the male is neutered.
> 
> Susan


HAHA!! Oh my mistake, LJ is 1 and I have not had any issues with that. Now he does still urinate on my floor when he is excited.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

What about when they get umm..."happy"? Is it possible to train them to put it away on command? :blush:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You just learn to ignore it! And hope every photo that you take doesn't show how happy he is.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> You just learn to ignore it! And hope every photo that you take doesn't show how happy he is.


For some reason I notice this in pictures more and more and I move on to the next one and hope for the best


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Koda'sMom said:


> What about when they get umm..."happy"? Is it possible to train them to put it away on command? :blush:


Lol. I tell him to "put that thing away" all the time.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine is 3. Intact. No leakage.. Or... Anything. Nothing.

Also glad mine is long haired and it hides his lipstick! LOL.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I had a female that developed urinary incontinence. I have had 2 males that were both nuetered and neither had leakage problems.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know a few people who has had a spayed females who has urinary incontinence in their golden age. Their is medicine for this but don't know how really helpful it is. The male german shepherd we had many years never shown his happinessnot that i remember.we did get him at 2 years of age i do not know if that makes a difference. The gsd we have now who is now 1 years of age is always showing his happiness It is true you do not even notice after awhile.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler is "Happy" in lots of pictures I take. I am getting quite adapt at Photoshop editing.:laugh:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> Lol. I tell him to "put that thing away" all the time.


I do too! :laugh: Keefer is my first male, and I've no problems like that. He's neutered, but we did it at 15 months old, and none prior to that either.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Traveler is "Happy" in lots of pictures I take. I am getting quite adapt at Photoshop editing.:laugh:


I've Photoshopped fur over certain places too, lol. See that blob of lighter colored fur in this pic?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I do and I can soooo relate. It's tough getting just the right touch up. 

Funny story: I was doing some touchup work while on my lunch hour at work. I have a big monitor and had zoomed in on the area to like 300%. Boss walked into my office.

No, I didn't get fired for viewing porn at work:laugh:


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear is 9 months intact, no issues. Lipstick has been out constantly since around 4 months.. You get used to it. Thankfully there are no kids asking awkward questions lol


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

I prefer male dogs, but the rest of my family likes females. . .I think it's because they are males! We've had one male, never noticed any leakage.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

So hypothetically, the longer coat of a border collie might disguse the lipstick and possibly "catch" any leakage for later cleaning?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Funny story: I was doing some touchup work while on my lunch hour at work. I have a big monitor and had zoomed in on the area to like 300%. Boss walked into my office.


OMG! :rofl:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I personally prefer males because they're so much easier to live with. I never had a problem with "leakage" of any type except leaking urine with an enlarged prostate gland (he was neutered and never "leaked" again) or UTIs.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Koda'sMom said:


> So hypothetically, the longer coat of a border collie might disguse the lipstick and possibly "catch" any leakage for later cleaning?


I doubt it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a 3 year old intact male, never noticed any leaking LOL. Lipstick just comes with the territory but I mostly only notice it when he's sitting and I'm trying to get photos. It's not like it's just flopped out all the time around the house. 

I have a male who was neutered at 6 months, he's never had lipstick problems and the entire area seems undeveloped. Though I wouldn't necessarily recommend altering that young to avoid it, lol.


----------

